# Driver NVIDIA et glxgear (et autres)

## homer242fac

bonjour,

j'ai installé le noyau gentoo-source2.4 et nvidia-kernel et nvidia-glx. j'ai modifié XF86Config en remplacant "nv" par "nvidia" et rajouter load "glx" dans la section module. Mais je me retrouve avec 500 fps avec glxgear et par exemple csmash rame !! alors que sous suse j'arrive à jouer sans lag sans problème. J'ai pas trop trouvé d'aide sur internet donc voilà, moi voiçi sur le forum gentoo dernier espoir  :Smile: 

quelqu'un peut me dire que dois je verifier ou encore mieux,quelqu'un qui a eu le meme problème me dise comment il a fait pour le résoudre  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Cordialement.

Viallard Anthony.

The linux geek !

----------

## homer242fac

j'ai oublié de dire que j'ai un geforce 5200 FX

----------

## Apolonius

effectivement il doit y avoir un prob, vu que j'obtiens dans les 1700 avec une geforce 3 tout en compilant kdebase.

que te donne cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status ?

----------

## cylgalad

1) glxgears n'est pas un bench, mais en dessous de 1000 fps, il y a un problème (avec 500, c'est sûr, l'opengl n'est pas accéléré)

2) glxinfo est suffisant pour savoir si ça marche et c'est beaucoup plus informatif, un coup d'oeil à /var/log/XFree86.0.log peut aussi être intéressant

3) emerge nvidia-glx  :Laughing:  suivi d'un opengl-update nvidia et dans /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 vérifie qu'il n'y ait pas de Load "dri"

```

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "speedo"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "NVidia"

        BoardName   "GeForce FX 5600"

        Option      "DPMS"

        Option      "CursorShadow" "true"

        Option      "NoLogo" "on"

        Option      "NVAgp" "1"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "1" # 0 plante moins

EndSection

```

----------

## homer242fac

thx je teste ça quand j'aurais mon pc sous la main et je vous dis si ça a marché  :Smile: 

----------

## BlakDrago

tu n'as pas oublié de rajouter nvidia dans ton module.autoload ?

----------

## moon69

je vien de remaquer que j'avais le mm bleme que toi et la meme carte!

mais comme je joue rarement pas vue

(veut pas squatter le threads)

j'ai appliquer tout ce que vous avez dit, mais rien de changer

le log de xfree donne:

*************************************

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 8X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1152x864"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(==) RandR enabled

(II) [GLX]: Initializing GLX extension

(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 8X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1152x864"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(==) RandR enabled

(II) [GLX]: Initializing GLX extension

(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 8X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1152x864"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(==) RandR enabled

(II) [GLX]: Initializing GLX extension

(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 8X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1152x864"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(==) RandR enabled

(II) [GLX]: Initializing GLX extension

(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

*********************************************

pkoi ya /dev/apm_bios failed, c'est peut etre la cause ?

d'ailleur je vois pas pkoi cet erreur ?

----------

## dioxmat

Juste comme ca, c'est quelle carte mere  et quel noyeau ? les noyeaux 2.4.x ne supportent pas du tout l'agp3, et certaines cartes meres recentes passent directement en mode agp3 automatiquement, et c'est pas toujours desactivable...

----------

## homer242fac

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status :

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Disabled

----------

## dioxmat

 *homer242fac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Driver:          NVIDIA
> 
> 

 

Ca rejoindrait ce que je dis : agpgart - le truc du kernel - ne marche pas pour l'agp en 2.4.x, et donc le driver nvidia tente d'utiliser son propre truc, et donc pouf. Je me repete, dis nous c quoi ta config/ton matos plus precisemment.

Sinon faudrait essayer de regarder si modprobe agpgart marche (mais faut tester alors que le driver nvidia n'a pas ete encore lancé pour etre sur)

----------

## homer242fac

noyau 2.4 gaming avec une "vieille carte mère" asus V133 avec un 1400Ghz athlon (no xp! good  :Smile: 

mais ça marchait niquel avec les autres distributions c'est ça qué pas cool  :Sad: 

je suis en train de tout tester je vais voir le résultat...

----------

## dioxmat

Bon dans ce cas c'est ptet juste un probleme de ta config au niveau du noyau... Genre il te manque le support d'agpgart ou de ton chipset (qui doit etre... suspens... un via :)

----------

## homer242fac

ouais j'ai un chipset via...mais là vous m'avez largué avec votre jarguon  :Smile: 

j'ai compilé avec genkernel donc les options pas trop vu faut que je mate quoi ??

----------

## homer242fac

modprobe agpgart

modprobe: Can't locate module agpgart

----------

## michel v

genkernel est une bouse.

Va dans le répertoire des sources de ton kernel, et fait un make menuconfig.

Trouve agpgart et met le en module. En dessous, il y a un choix de plateformes. Choisit VIA (asus v133 c'est bien VIA ?).

Sort de la config, sauve la au passage, et recompile ton kernel (au besoin, cherche "kernel howto" sur Google pour les commandes à taper).

----------

## homer242fac

oki thx autant que je compile le 2.6 maintenant  :Smile: 

----------

## Leander256

AMHA, si tu ne sais pas compiler un kernel autant ne pas essayer de toucher à un truc encore en phase de développement comme le kernel 2.6 qui:

- est en phase de test, même pas encore en release candidate

- n'est pas tout à fait compatible avec les systèmes basés sur le 2.4 (et genkernel ne marche pas avec un kernel 2.6)

Essaie d'abord de recompiler un 2.4 avec agpgart et le support de ton chipset comme indiqué.

----------

## moon69

a bon ? 

moi je croyais qu'il fallais justement pas installer agpgart

de facon a ce que le pilote soi obliger d'utiliser agpgart de nvidia ?

es tu sur de cela, car ca fait un moment que ce la marche parfaitement sur ma debian ainsi ?

mais je vais tester ca avec le kernel 2.4.23 avec agpgart, histoire de voir!  :Wink: 

----------

## moon69

apres compil et install de la 2.4.23 de chez kernel.org

qdmesg me donne a la fin:

**************************

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT400 chipset

agpgart: unable to determine aperture size.

********************************

et un modprobe agpgart:

**********************************

root@moon:~# modprobe agpgart

/lib/modules/2.4.23/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: init_module: Invalid argument

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.23/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.23/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.23/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: insmod agpgart failed

**************************************

il semble donc qu'il utilise le truc agp de chez nvidia ? 

en fait je comprend plus rien!  :Smile: 

help me please

----------

## homer242fac

j'ai fais un modprobe agpgart, ça a marché mais des que j'ai fait glxgears plantaggeeee reboot obligé......

----------

## dioxmat

- Ceux qui ont du via kt400 et une carte graphique récente (agp 8x par exemple),

comme  moon69: vous avez beaucoup de chance si agpgart marche avec les noyaux 2.4.* (Et je veux bien savoir comment vous avez fait :). Le noyau 2.6 marche en theorie, mais c'est encore du beta, il peut planter, tout vous peter, etc, vous plaignez pas.

- Les autres, comme homer242fac... et, bah, euh, c'est louche. Il faut que tu compiles agpgart en module, avec le support de ton chipset (via en l'occurence) et pas les autres. Apres, modprobe agpgart, et roulez jeunesse normalement...

----------

## yoyo

Extrait du README appendix F :

 *Quote:*   

> The following AGP chipsets are supported by NVIDIA's AGP; for all other
> 
> chipsets it's recommended that you use the AGPGART module.
> 
>   o Intel 440LX
> ...

 

Si je comprends bien, on n'utilise AGPGART que dans le cas où le chipset n'est pas parmis ceux cités ...

Quel est ton chipset de carte mère ???

----------

## homer242fac

nan je crois pas que j'ai ces chipsets via.....et c'est tubé de constructeur de carte mère qui enleve la doc sur le net des anciennes cartes mère font chier !! ça m'a gavé, je vais m'acheter la suse 9.0 pro.......

----------

## Leander256

Pour connaître les chipsets présents sur ta carte mère (plus les cartes PCI):

```
# emerge pciutils

# lspci

```

[offtopic]

Je suis pas sûr de comprendre pourquoi tu veux acheter une suse, c'est ton choix ça ne me regarde pas, mais si tu annonces ça dans le but que les gens répondent à ton thread pour te faire rester sous gentoo, c'est une mauvaise idée (j'explique juste la façon dont je comprends ta phrase, rien d'hostile là-dedans).

[/offtopic]

----------

## homer242fac

dsl, moment d'énervement....en ce moment, creve, inondation, problème dans la programmation,....ça a commencé à sortir !! merçi de m'aider en tout cas :!!!!!!

lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

00:04.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

00:04.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:04.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 16)

00:04.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 16)

00:04.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 7 :Cool: 

00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

00:0a.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 07)

00:11.0 Unknown mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. 20265 (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

y'a du VIA KT133 apparement.......

----------

## yoyo

Donc d'après la liste que j'ai postée, il faudrait utiliser le module agp de nvidia et non agpgart.

Essaie en virant le support agpgart du noyau (ou en déchargeant le module) et modifie le fichier de conf XFree86 pour indiquer qu'il doit charger le module nvidia (regarde le README sur le site de nvidia pour plus d'info ...)

Hope this helps ...

----------

## dioxmat

Ce n'est pas totalement vrai. Il faut _toujours_ tester agpgart avant. Notamment sur certaines cartes, meme des supportées parfaitement par nvagp, agpgart marche bien mieux. (Personellement, nvagp n'a jamais marché correctement sur ma kt133 ou kt400)

----------

## yoyo

Autant pour moi ... mais c'est bon à savoir.  :Wink: 

Si maintenant on ne peut plus se fier aux README, où va t'on ???   :Confused: 

----------

## homer242fac

lool y'a des readmes geek là, bon ça ne marche tjs pas, ben ouais peut être que c normal que ça ne marche pas  :Smile:  je teste je teste

----------

